# Hen, Jake, or Gobbler track?



## Cane_Creek (Feb 25, 2008)

Just curious to what you guys think?  I should have placed something beside the track for scale.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 25, 2008)

jake or gobbler.


----------



## Randy (Feb 25, 2008)

Hard to tell gobbler from Jake but it is not hen.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 25, 2008)

Well....I was gonna say hen so...

I think the black dot behind the track is just a black dot and not part of the track.  Scale would definitely help.  But it looks like a hen to me.


----------



## Wetzel (Feb 25, 2008)

I'll also say hen.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Feb 25, 2008)

The black dot is part of the track.. I noticed it when I was taking the picture and looked closely at it.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 25, 2008)

ok, then I guess I'd go jake.  It's off to the side pretty far, that's why it looked like just part of the ground to me.  Scale would help.  But I'd go jake if that actually is part of the track.

To me, a heavier bird's toes would be more spread out than that in a track.  The weight forces them out more (at least that's how it works in my crazy head).


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Feb 25, 2008)

Jake


----------



## blong (Feb 25, 2008)

I have measured my middle(birdie) finger against tracks that I saw toms make and what I found is:
From the big knuckle at the base of my finger to the tip of my finger is generally the same lenght as a toms track from his heel(center pad) to the tip of his toenail on his middle toe. Sometimes a jake track is this long but the toes are very skinny compared to a adult tom.  The dot you see at the back off the track is from the claw on the back of the leg.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 25, 2008)

Its a gobbler (or jake).  The long middle toe gives it away.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Feb 25, 2008)

Last season I had three jakes walk by me where I took this pic (yesterday).  Maybe it's one of those guys.


----------



## jcarter (Feb 25, 2008)

hard to say without something to give it scale. it was leaning to the right though.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Feb 25, 2008)

How long was the stride between tracks?


----------



## Cane_Creek (Feb 25, 2008)

Didn't take note of the stride.  The bird was with another bird, about the same size track.


----------

